# tortoise sings coldplay clock



## monsteramp (Apr 26, 2015)

this is so funny

https://www.facebook.com/146634335373430/videos/856259577744232/


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 26, 2015)

Haha hahaha hahaha lmfao !


----------



## tortdad (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 26, 2015)

….Would it still be funny if you thought about _why _the tortoise was making that noise?


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 26, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> ….Would it still be funny if you thought about _why _the tortoise was making that noise?



everyone is know is fascinated by tortoise mating for that exact reason lol


----------



## monsteramp (Apr 26, 2015)

why so serious bro?


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 26, 2015)

monsteramp said:


> why so serious bro?



Haha, I watched two forstenii doing this earlier, and that was pretty much all I could think about.

On an odd note, out of over 2000 songs on my phone, I have two Coldplay songs. One came on right as I clicked on this thread….


----------

